# Which Lawn Tractor is best for snow plowing?



## pasty64

I have a snow blower and a lawn tractor now but I am looking to buy a larger tractor that I was hoping to have the option of a plow with. Not planning on replacing my snow blower with the tractor but more help. I find when there isn't more than 6" or so inches of snow the blower is just a plan in the ass and I rather get a shovel out, at least with a tractor and plow it might be a little more enjoyable. I know a lawn tractor general isn't the best thing for snow plowing but with some chains and weight I was hoping I'd get some use from one in light snow. The right deal on garden tractor and I'd go for it but I don't have a large lawn to need much more than a 42" cut. 

Currently have a 2010 Yard machines by MTD 13.5 Hp tractor. I've been looking for a used model that is at least 18 HP but I'm not sure what else I should be looking for or if the Hp is that important. Is a hydro static transmission a most have, should I be tless concerned about horse power. I found a 2000 John Deere with a 15Hp and hydro static but I thought the horse power was too low. Also found a much newer Craftsmen with as 22HP and automatic but I was worried the automatic would give me problems. 

Are there any certain makes or models that are better or worse for plowing. Anything I should look for when buying a tractor, good or bad.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

just remember, you get what you pay for. Plows are hard on EVERYTHING and so you need to make sure the machine is truely up to it and more or less buildt to push.


----------



## pasty64

BossPlowMaster;1821820 said:


> just remember, you get what you pay for. Plows are hard on EVERYTHING and so you need to make sure the machine is truely up to it and more or less buildt to push.


Thats is why I am asking, I want to buy the best tractor I can for the job without over doing it for the summer season.


----------



## Whiffyspark

X series deere. Depends in your budget


----------



## gmcdan

Is your current one a 1 or 2 stage ? if I was getting one I would get a garden tractor heavier duty than lawn tractor and 2 stage blower . I think most brands are about the same . maybe look at an older unit wheel horse or duetz .


----------



## BossPlowMaster

pasty64;1821856 said:


> Thats is why I am asking, I want to buy the best tractor I can for the job without over doing it for the summer season.


I have a John Deere x758 with a 47" blower, hard cab and heat. I could also get up to a 62" deck on it. It's the best I've ever owned.


----------



## rdl

As far as I can tell, we (Cotech) are the only ones that make a snow pusher for the sub compact tractor lines like the Kubota BX and the Massey GC series which go right onto the loader arms. There are two sizes, 54"and 60" wide. Please keep this in mind, that plows this size have to be light weight and strong, not an easy task. Be careful with your loader arms, they are expensive and damaging them with a snow plow won't be covered in the warranty. As far as tractor brands, what is equally as important as the name on the tractor is the dealership selling it. Those that focus just on getting you the cheapest price possible might not be there when you need help. Thats my 2 cents.

http://www.cotech.ca/produits/soufleur-scat1/gn18


----------



## gasjr4wd

pushing snow isn't about HP.
torque or gearing and plenty of weight (traction) gets the job done.


----------



## leolkfrm

25hp mf with loader hard cab and heat


----------



## RS69

I use a sub compact diesel, a Yanmar 1610D with a Bush Hogg front end loader.


----------



## SKYNYRD

i would get an old wheel horse if you want a plowing machine.


----------



## RSE

SKYNYRD;1854295 said:


> i would get an old wheel horse if you want a plowing machine.


Thats right. Plowed my 600' driveway for years and years with my C-175. Built like a brick sh#thouse. Timing is everything.


----------



## SKYNYRD

RSE;1855346 said:


> Thats right. Plowed my 600' driveway for years and years with my C-175. Built like a brick sh#thouse. Timing is everything.


last winter was only my second with the plow but, the first with the chains. there was no stopping her. we had a few storms in the 10" range where the last hour to 2 hours of the storm it turned to rain/ice thus making the crap that much harder to deal with but that horse pushed it anyway. no retreat no surrenderwesport


----------



## RSE

SKYNYRD;1855487 said:


> last winter was only my second with the plow but, the first with the chains. there was no stopping her. we had a few storms in the 10" range where the last hour to 2 hours of the storm it turned to rain/ice thus making the crap that much harder to deal with but that horse pushed it anyway. no retreat no surrenderwesport


As long as you stay on top of the storm and push everything as far back as it can go, She'll not let you down. Pretty bad ass in topsoil, peastone and 1/2" gravel too. Find yourself a pail and mount it to the factory tow hitch and fill it with sand, great counterweight. Also, if you can find them, front wheel weights too. Good luck!!


----------



## gasjr4wd

RSE;1855678 said:


> Find yourself a pail and mount it to the factory tow hitch and fill it with sand, great counterweight. Also, if you can find them, front wheel weights too. Good luck!!


When I was growing up a neighbor attached two seats to the back of the tractor so his fat kids (or one of his kids and a friend) could ride on the back for ballast.
I was always the biggest kid and liked riding back there... :waving:
(I can say now totally not safe but hey, it was before anyone thought about that.)
Thinking back I think he called it the mother-in-law seat.


----------

